# Dividends from AIB and Anglo shares calculation



## Freddie (24 Jan 2008)

I don't want to discuss these individual shares just how the dividend was calculated

On the 11/04/07 I bought 460 AIB shares @ 21.76. On the 25/09/07 I received 102.30 in dividends.
On the 09/05/07 I bought 580 Anglo Irish shares @ 17.09. On the 17/07/07 I received 30.06 in dividends.
Are the dividends correct? If so how are they calaculated? Were they calculated as a fraction of the year?

On my share certificates it says .32 cents for AIB ordinary shares(460 x .32 = 147.2? ) and on the Anglo one its says .16 cents (580 x .16 = 92.8?)


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jan 2008)

Remember that dividends will normally be paid net of 20% dividend witholding tax. What were the gross dividend payments (per share) in each case? What are the €0.32 and €0.16 figures that you mention? If these are from the original share certs then they are probably irrelevant here.

If you had 460 _AIB _shares and received €102.30 in net dividends then I presume that the gross dividend per share was ((€102.30 / 8) * 10) / 460 = c. €0.2780 per share?


----------



## Freddie (24 Jan 2008)

Clubman I don't know what the gross dividents per share is/was. Is there somewhere online I can check this?
I just received a cheque with a statement giving a Dividend Received figure of 102.30 for AIB and 30.06 for Anglo.
.32 was on the AIB Cert and .16 was on the Anglo Cert. I got both of these issued to me on the 16/10/07 when I closed my account with Merrion Stockbrokers


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jan 2008)

Freddie said:


> Clubman I don't know what the gross dividents per share is/was. Is there somewhere online I can check this?


www.ise.ie


> I just received a cheque with a statement giving a Dividend Received figure of 102.30 for AIB and 30.06 for Anglo.
> .32 was on the AIB Cert and .16 was on the Anglo Cert. I got both of these issued to me on the 16/10/07 when I closed my account with Merrion Stockbrokers


What certs are you referring to - the actual share certs or some sort of dividend "certs"? You should have received details of the gross and net dividend and a certificate for any dividend witholding tax deducted which you will need in order to claim a credit against income tax. If 20% _DWT _was deducted and you are a 41% taxpayer then you still owe 21% income tax.


----------



## Clarkey (24 Jan 2008)

[broken link removed]



Gives dividend history for both


----------



## Freddie (24 Jan 2008)

The certs I'm taking about are the actual share certs. I'd didn't receive details of the gross + net dividends or a certificate for any dividend witholding tax deducted


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jan 2008)

Freddie said:


> The certs I'm taking about are the actual share certs.


The figures on these are largely irrelevant to the dividend (and most other) issues.


> I'd didn't receive details of the gross + net dividends or a certificate for any dividend witholding tax deducted


You should contact your broker. You need these.


----------



## Freddie (24 Jan 2008)

Thanks Clubman and Clarkey. I see how the dividend figure was calculated now. Just need to get on to Merrion about the certificate for any dividend witholding tax deducted.


----------



## Clarkey (24 Jan 2008)

AIB Dividend on 25.09.07 27.8p per share. Gross dividend (27.8p * 460) €127.88 less 20% tax = €102.30

Anglo dividend on 17.07.07 6.48c per share. Gross dividend (6.48c * 580) €37.584 less 20% tax = €30.06.


----------



## Protocol (24 Jan 2008)

See the AIB website for info on dividends. Here is the link to _Investor_ _Relations_ part of the website

[broken link removed]

AIB paid an interim 2007 div of 27.8c per share gross.  This was paid on 25-Sep.  That makes 460*0.278 = 127.88 gross, less 20% DWT means 102.30 in div rec'd.


----------



## Freddie (24 Jan 2008)

Thanks Protocol thats what I received. I just need to get the certificate for any dividend witholding tax deducted from my the stockbroker now.


----------



## Gautama (24 Jan 2008)

You do realise that dividends are paid twice a year, Interim and Final?
If you hold the Share Certificates or have a CREST account, then you'll receive two letters a year with either a cheque or a mandate statement. All the figures you need are there.


----------



## askU (25 Mar 2008)

Gautama said:


> You do realise that dividends are paid twice a year, Interim and Final?
> If you hold the Share Certificates or have a CREST account, then you'll receive two letters a year with either a cheque or a mandate statement. All the figures you need are there.



I would like to avail of dividends but what I'd like to know is how late can you buy, to receive these dividends?


----------

